# work in a third level ,22 hours a week,'laid off' every summer, no wages summer



## shorty (16 May 2007)

Hi,
I am new to the site and need some advice.
I work in a third level college, as a permanent part time technician. I get good enough money per hour, but only work 22 hours a week. 

Also, I am 'laid off' every summer, so therefore get no wages for a couple of months. I am in the job over 7 years now, and have managed before this by having another part time job at weekends, then going full time in the summer.

This year, however, I am pregnant (due to start maternity leave in sep, so not comign back to job after the end of June till March, yippee!). I quit my 'summer' job as it was getting too much, and I am damned if I will stand, heavily pregnant, on a shop floor for the summer.

Trouble is, the dole is only 185 euros a week (not sure if I will get the full amount, as husband is working), and the job I am in pays about 450 euros. How do I survive on 185 euros a week (way less than half my current wages) during the summer, when we have a mortgage to pay? 

Is there another way I can get more? I was told before that I don't contribute enough during the year to get stamps - can this be true?
Does anyone have any advice on this?
Thanks!!


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2007)

*Re: Summer Blues*



shorty said:


> Trouble is, the dole is only 185 euros a week (not sure if I will get the full amount, as husband is working), and the job I am in pays about 450 euros. How do I survive on 185 euros a week (way less than half my current wages) during the summer, when we have a mortgage to pay?


Find another more suitable summer/part time job that pays more than the dole to tide you over until you return to your main job and go on maternity leave?


> I was told before that I don't contribute enough during the year to get stamps - can this be true?


 What _PRSI _deductions and class are specified on your payslips?


----------



## Welfarite (16 May 2007)

*Re: Summer money problems*



shorty said:


> Hi,
> I I was told before that I don't contribute enough during the year to get stamps - can this be true?




Not if you were paying PRSI for the summer job as well. Sounds like you worked every week.


----------



## shorty (17 May 2007)

*Re: Summer money problems*

Clubman - PRSI deductions: Do yu want me to tell you how much I get paid, and how much PRSI I pay out of that? I don't understand....  I pay roughly 5% out of my wages as PRSI.
My PRSI class is A1.

Welfarite - I was paying PRSI for the summer job too, but was told I didn't work enough weeks throughout the year to get stamps. I don't know, it is all very confusing. With stamps, would I get more money than the dole?


----------



## woods (17 May 2007)

*Re: Summer money problems*

What about Family Income Suppliment.


----------



## Welfarite (17 May 2007)

*Re: Summer money problems*

The minimum requirement to get Jobeeker's Benefit is 39 weeks contributions ("stamps"). You should be able to figure out how many weeks you worked between both jobs or it should also be on your P60s. Who told you that you hadn't enough PRSI contributions? Was it officially or a "helpful" friend?

Jobseeker's Allownace ("dole") is the same rate of payment as JB but the kicker is that it is means-tested and hubby's income will also be assessed.


----------



## ClubMan (17 May 2007)

*Re: Summer money problems*



shorty said:


> Clubman - PRSI deductions: Do yu want me to tell you how much I get paid, and how much PRSI I pay out of that? I don't understand....  I pay roughly 5% out of my wages as PRSI.
> My PRSI class is A1.


Then you are getting "stamps" and whoever told you that you earned too little to get them is wrong.


----------



## shorty (28 May 2007)

*Re: Summer money problems*

Welfarite - I would maybe work 40 weeks (at a stretch) a year. Officially I was told I didn't have enough stamps, and that was with both jobs. I don't work the 2nd job, now, it got too hard.


----------



## ClubMan (28 May 2007)

*Re: Summer money problems*

Your payslips and _P60 _(I think) should clarify if and when you are paying _PRSI_ "stamps".


----------



## ajapale (6 Jun 2007)

shorty, ive changed the title again somewhat to more fully reflect this very interesting question. Let me know if you are not happy with it.

You are one of an increasing band of employee know as an atypical employee.

I know SIPTU and other trade unions have campaigned for increased rights for such atypical employees and I think they have been successful on occasion.

You should contact your trade union and they may be able to let you know whether you are entitled to any further benefits on foot of your main employment.

Do a search for employee rights and atypical and you might get some interesting hits.

There was a thread here last year concerning a long term bar man who worked 9months of every year which was interesting.

I know that social welfare can helpful and accomodating when it comes to sorting the entitlements and benefits of regular seasonal employees in such atypical employments.

aj


----------



## shorty (13 Jun 2007)

Thank you aj!
Yes, I will contact siptu about this.
I have started looking into signing on for the summer, but was told an interesting thing - that because I will be on 'stamps', that I will be taxed?
Someone advised me to go on sick pay (ie. troublesome pregnancy) as that way I pay no tax, and I can transfer my tax credits to my husband?
Is this true? I thought I wouldn't get taxed, as I pay enough of it over the time I do work. This is sooo confusing...help!


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jun 2007)

shorty said:


> I have started looking into signing on for the summer, but was told an interesting thing - that because I will be on 'stamps', that I will be taxed?


_Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance _is assessable for income tax anyway. Often no tax is due because this is the main or only income and thus below the relevant income tax exemption threshold.


----------

